# Ladder Moves



## Uncle Caulky (Jun 20, 2009)

Wanted to start a thread dedicated to exciting ladder moves! I really enjoy some of the tricky work we encounter with roofs and peaks and dormers, etc. It can be a fun challenge. What are your thoughts? Big PITA? 

The two pieces of equipment I have that have helped the most are the legendary Pivot Tool, and the Roof Boots. Both have been just amazing, and worth every penny. I know there's been threads on the Pivot before, but what do you guys think? It has made my life so much easier so many times. I guess because I can trust it with my life! Not like the old wooden pivots we used to make :blink: Roofhooks are nice too. Any other great tools?











So we had this chimney... We were all set to rent a lift, but my dad had to get creative with those pivots... Shot up a 40 and a 32 and threw a 20 on top! The guy on the right was behind the chimney braced against the wall holding a safety rope...

































We call this one the ladder-sit. Very alert painter providing base-support :whistling2:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

stake those ladders and get that other guy to work...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

And you really posted that?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

And you guy's do lead base paint removal too?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

RING RING!

Hello?

Its OSHA, and they'd like to talk to you.

:yes:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

You're having a larf!!!
Health & Safety over here would have a field day with you old boys :yes:

Made me gulp there that you would put your blokes lives at risk to get a job done on the cheap.
Disgusting behaviour.
Why not hire some Mexicans instead :whistling2:

All jokes aside, that is a bit out of order to put your men at risk like that dude, don't you think?!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Why do you not use drops on those roofs?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Why do you not use drops on those roofs?


Probably incase they get blood on them.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Why do you not use drops on those roofs?


You got to be kidding Sean? with all the other stuff they are doing you ask about drops?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ohh, when new members want to impress! And it all goes to crap.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Just like the other day trying to explain something to a young guy. I told him, if I have to explain this kind of thing to you, then we are really in a bad way.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Just like the other day trying to explain something to a young guy. I told him, if I have to explain this kind of thing to you, then we are really in a bad way.


So did he eventually go to the shop for your dinner? :whistling2:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Don't be so quick to judge. Are y'all sayin' you have "Never - Ever" done somethin' crazy like that? I can remember when we were painting a 3 story Nursing Home (this was well before I got into the professional painting business), my Dad had a similar rig set up, but we used the corner of the pickup truck's bed and cab to counterbalance.

He didn't have to ask me, I readily volunteered to step up that bad boy and extend over 50% of my body to reach those overhangs. Stupid? Hell, yes! But I was 16 and invulnerable.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

This really makes my but pucker, looking at that guy on the Pivots


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey, Fresh, how is that big house going? Find a photographer? Got any pics?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> You got to be kidding Sean? with all the other stuff they are doing you ask about drops?


We all have made sketchy ladder moves, I have a lot of times. The drop thing is a peave of mine.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't be so quick to judge. Are y'all sayin' you have "Never - Ever" done somethin' crazy like that?

Well let me see? NO.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> We all have made sketchy ladder moves, I have a lot of times. The drop thing is a peave of mine.


To be honest with you Sean: With a pitch like he is on I would not use a drop either?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Don't be so quick to judge. Are y'all sayin' you have "Never - Ever" done somethin' crazy like that?
> 
> Well let me see? NO.


lol that's cause you got your son to make the sketchy moves, I know you wouldn't let him endanger himself like that pivot pic.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Sean the closest to death I have been is trying to walk on a drop, on a roof.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Don't be so quick to judge. Are y'all sayin' you have "Never - Ever" done somethin' crazy like that?
> 
> Well let me see? NO.


Not really!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> This really makes my but pucker, looking at that guy on the Pivots



Too much information john :laughing:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Sean the closest to death I have been is trying to walk on a drop, on a roof.


True,
Still a runner is my method.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

The only thing I wouldn't do is the pivot setup I don't anything wrong with the others.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

RCP said:


> Hey, Fresh, how is that big house going? Find a photographer? Got any pics?


This is off topic but to answer your question... Did the punch out this evening and got paid. The before pics are done (haven't seen 'em yet - probably because I haven't paid.) The after pics will be done within a week or so. It was cheaper then I thought - $150 for the befores and afters. We are gonna do the after pics, after the staging is completed. 

I will share when the pic / movie is complete. Keep reminding me if I haven't posted by early Aug. Also, we will be painting her the house she is moving into. She is an awesume client and very easy to work with. :thumbup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

All I will add is that we are our own safety officers :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

This is what we have talked about, with trying to bring this site up to parr, and not look like a bunch a monkeys. If you have to explain why this is wrong, this is bad stuff. Would you hire these guy's to work on your place, if you saw them working on the house next door?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

So help me out here guys, we don't do much exterior work so I am not up on ladder stuff. Rob does have that pivot thingy though for stairs. 

How would you do a house like that? Do you guys use scaffolds or those lifts?
Teach me!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Lift!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would use ladders, I would not do the pivot move and not even really sure of the purpose. my ladders might just be at a slightly differnt pitch though.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> This is what we have talked about, with trying to bring this site up to parr, and not look like a bunch a monkeys. If you have to explain why this is wrong, this is bad stuff. Would you hire these guy's to work on your place, if you saw them working on the house next door?


John - I am not saying this is safe or a good practice. Just sayin' that I bet we have all done some stupid, life endangering things in our youth. If you haven't - that's cool - too. I am just sayin' if we are truly concerned about this cat's practices, then let's offer advice in a way that can be benificial to the young lad. In a way that he will perceive it as good advice vs. doggin' him. BTW, I am not sayin' that you were doggin' him.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

RCP said:


> So help me out here guys, we don't do much exterior work so I am not up on ladder stuff. Rob does have that pivot thingy though for stairs.
> 
> How would you do a house like that? Do you guys use scaffolds or those lifts?
> Teach me!


Pic 1: Cherry picker (lift)

Pic 2: See above

Pic 3: What couldn't be done at the sides with a lift would be off a roof ladder (hooks over the ridge) with a drop _underneath_ the ladder

Pic 4: Roof ladder with drop _underneath_ it.

Pic 5: ....

Pic 6: Cherry picker


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

We run ladders up the pitch all the time stake em and use a stand off so your off the gutter... Ladder hooks works as well but just as easy to run up the pitch..


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

fresh coat said:


> John - I am not saying this is safe or a good practice. Just sayin' that I bet we have all done some stupid, life endangering things in our youth. If you haven't - that's cool - too. I am just sayin' if we are truly concerned about this cat's practices, then let's offer advice in a way that can be benificial to the young lad. In a way that he will perceive it as good advice vs. doggin' him. BTW, I am not sayin' that you were doggin' him.


We are working, not out playing around.Sure I have done unsafe stuff in my life, but to ask someone else to do endanger their life for a few bucks, let alone making your painting company look bad. Your sign is out front on the lawn, and you hanging on Pivots three stories up? what does it cost to have a lift brought out for one day, is it worth it? Yes. Sure you could do it off a ladder but, it's going to take longer and work the crap out of you.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> We are working, not out playing around.Sure I have done unsafe stuff in my life, but to ask someone else to do endanger their life for a few bucks, let alone making your painting company look bad. Your sign is out front on the lawn, and you hanging on Pivots three stories up? what does it cost to have a lift brought out for one day, is it worth it? Yes. Sure you could do it off a ladder but, it's going to take longer and work the crap out of you.


Man, I totally agree with everything you are sayin'. I wasn't tryin' to justify their actions. Just sayin' we've done some stupid stuff and let's offer advice in a way that will perceived openly. Again, I wasn't sayin' anything you said was out of line. . Just addin' my $.02.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

fresh coat said:


> Man, I totally agree with everything you are sayin'. I wasn't tryin' to justify their actions. Just sayin' we've done some stupid stuff and let's offer advice in a way that will perceived openly. Again, I wasn't sayin' anything you said was out of line. . Just addin' my $.02.


Fresh Coat: You might think I'm mad about this, and it sounds like I am, but I'm not. This is what I like about this site, things like this. Funny stuff, you just don't get this just anywhere.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> We are working, not out playing around.Sure I have done unsafe stuff in my life, but to ask someone else to do endanger their life for a few bucks, let alone making your painting company look bad. Your sign is out front on the lawn, and you hanging on Pivots three stories up? what does it cost to have a lift brought out for one day, is it worth it? Yes. Sure you could do it off a ladder but, it's going to take longer and work the crap out of you.


Really, by the time you tie 3 guys up for half the day to rig that baby up and hold it while the guy preps and paints it just rent the dang lift. You don't save any money and risk a lot of life.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> Really, by the time you tie 3 guys up for half the day to rig that baby up and hold it while the guy preps and paints it just rent the dang lift. You don't save any money and risk a lot of life.


Just a question for you painters: what does it cost in location for a lift, say for five days?


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Fresh Coat: You might think I'm mad about this, and it sounds like I am, but I'm not. This is what I like about this site, things like this. Funny stuff, you just don't get this anywhere.


You are right - I did think you were mad about it. Letters typed out on a forum - surely don't conveye the tone. It's all good. I like to "stick up" for the lil guy. Sometimes, it comes across as defensive. But I'll take a person who is tryin' to earn a living over a lazy a$$ chump anyday. Know what I mean?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Just a question for you painters: what does it cost in location for a lift, say for five days?


I rented a towable lift with a 45' platform height (thats 51' working height for you 6' tall people) for a week for $450, did two jobs with it. Totally worth it, plus people on ladders no one looks but when you have a big yellow lift in someone's yard all the heads are turning and seeing your sign as well as a professional, safe, contractor. (ok, well if I saw that ladder set up in someone's yard i might cause an accident while driving by . . . )


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Just a question for you painters: what does it cost in location for a lift, say for five days?


Depends on the type of lift. I've got a friend that let's me borrow his. He doesn't ask for any money but I will flip him $50 a day. His referrals will pay that and then some. If I had it for 5 days that would be because I had a big job. I would have no problem handing over $300 + (the + being dependent on my gross.)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Tsu. 

I remember I did price one earlier in the year for a cabin (didn't get), it was about that price. How far "out" do they go? Is there a problem with access or tearing up lawns?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I have learned so much from all you guy's and it is fun to see what others are doing, but just to let anyone know that has not worked off a lift, once you do it ,and then find out that it cost maybe 75 for them to bring it out to your site, and 125 perday rental, how can you beat that?


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Just a question for you painters: what does it cost in location for a lift, say for five days?


 Around 250 for a day and upwards of 800 for a week. Oh I forgot to mention the delivery fee of 75 to 100. In the past I have myself done dumb ladder stunts but none like this. I now plan for the worst and charge accordingly.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> 125 perday rental, how can you beat that?


 What lift? Scissor? That price is ridiculously low for a boom lift.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> I rented a towable lift with a 45' platform height (thats 51' working height for you 6' tall people) for a week for $450, did two jobs with it.


About the same here. maybe a little more.





johnpaint said:


> I have learned so much from all you guy's and it is fun to see what others are doing, but just to let anyone know that has not worked off a lift, once you do it ,and then find out that it cost maybe 75 for them to bring it out to your site, and 125 perday rental, how can you beat that?


I have only rented lifts when a 40' was to small. I agree that they are great and if you know you are going to rent one then just work all the spots where it is going to be most advantageous. that way you can save yourself from a week rental and do it all in a day or two.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> I have learned so much from all you guy's and it is fun to see what others are doing, but just to let anyone know that has not worked off a lift, once you do it ,and then find out that it cost maybe 75 for them to bring it out to your site, and 125 perday rental, how can you beat that?


$125 per day? That sounds pretty steep. That's $625 per week. But, then again, if you consider the time savings (and this is huge) it will definetly pay for itself. 

Man, I sure would like to just flat-out purchase one at a Kokosking auction or something similar. That would be an awesome investment. We are not in a position to make this type of investment - yet.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

RCP said:


> Thanks Tsu.
> 
> I remember I did price one earlier in the year for a cabin (didn't get), it was about that price. How far "out" do they go? Is there a problem with access or tearing up lawns?


I want to buy one of these so badly! Because they replaced the heavy counterweights with outriggers they only weigh 4500 pounds so you don't tear up lawns and can set up anywhere. I used the trailerable version of this one.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

When I rent one, I always try to get the articulating ones.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I was curious so i went here
Pretty cool, it shows you the reaches of all different types, could the prices vary because there are different kinds?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

fresh coat said:


> $125 per day? That sounds pretty steep. That's $625 per week. But, then again, if you consider the time savings (and this is huge) it will definetly pay for itself.
> 
> Man, I sure would like to just flat-out purchase one at a Kokosking auction or something similar. That would be an awesome investment. We are not in a position to make this type of investment - yet.


Yeah: if you rent for the whole week it would be less, but day to day it's about 125


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

RCP said:


> I was curious so i went here
> Pretty cool, it shows you the reaches of all different types, could the prices vary because there are different kinds?


Yeah: The blue Genie ones are the one we have the most up here


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

RCP said:


> I was curious so i went here
> Pretty cool, it shows you the reaches of all different types, could the prices vary because there are different kinds?


 http://www.stoneycreekrentals.com/equipment.asp here is a price list that I found that matches close to my area after hearing these prices I had to do some snooping to check if I was getting taken for the ride. Didnt happen.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

nice pix!!:whistling2:
I have done everything in those pictures and then some....except never have used any of those new fancy pivots boot thingies ...
I would not put anybody else in those situations ....I always did it...the crazy stuff....today I'll rent a lift


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> http://www.stoneycreekrentals.com/equipment.asp here is a price list that I found that matches close to my area after hearing these prices I had to do some snooping to check if I was getting taken for the ride. Didnt happen.


Prices may very, you know, area kind of thing.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

RCP said:


> Is there a problem with access or tearing up lawns?


You can easily tear up a lawn with them. The tires will damage grass if its a bit wet or soft but you can get 4 2x12's and have a guy lay them out in front of you as you move to your spot. This is how I do it.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> I want to buy one of these so badly! Because they replaced the heavy counterweights with outriggers they only weigh 4500 pounds so you don't tear up lawns and can set up anywhere. I used the trailerable version of this one.


try one of these (Yes I just quoted myself)


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> try one of these (Yes I just quoted myself)


No Tsun: From now on I only using the Pivot tools, as long as I'm us at least three stories. I don't need a catcher or anything


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> No Tsun: From now on I only using the Pivot tools, as long as I'm us at least three stories. I don't need a catcher or anything











Now thats OSHA approved!


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Just a question for you painters: what does it cost in location for a lift, say for five days?


Had a 60 footer delivered today around $1000


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

John said:


> Yeah: The blue Genie


You see him too??:blink:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Bender said:


> You see him too??:blink:


I saw him only once, after that I was on my best behavior.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I see the green fairy...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Wasn't there a song called Ladder moves, or something like that? Mist Coat you know disco, what's your take?


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> I saw him only once, after that I was on my best behavior.


When I see em I know its time to change the cartridge on my respirator.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> When I see em I know its time to change the cartridge on my respirator.


Have to tell you about the time I installed a new tub surround in a house I bought. The glue was I used was so bad that when my wife came home and found me, I told her it was ok, I could take a few more mins of this.I went from a guy that was afread of the smell to a guy that could take a few more mins easy.How the surround got in ok I have no idea.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> How the surround got in ok I have no idea.


I think I know how....plenty of choice hops?:thumbup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

MAK said:


> I see the green fairy...


Step dad travels all over the world and brought me a VERY fine bottle from Italy:thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Step dad travels all over the world and brought me a VERY fine bottle from Italy:thumbsup:


it is actually legal here in the states again and a bar in downtown chicago serves it up right with the sugar cube and all!!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Some day I'll post some pics of the still I'm building:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Back to the OP.

The pivots on two ladders with the ladder on the pivots is, IMO, not cool. I don't have the heights here to make a factual statement, but it looks like a 40 would put the technician up there SAFELY.

The ladder with the fat guy at the bottom, could be replaced by a ladder with a roof hook.

The Chimney with thae ladder resting on the board on the roof between the skylights looks like that was an 'acceptable' solution.

If you do not have the correct equipment, you owe it to your workers to RENT or BUY what is safe. 

Yah, I done stupid things when I was a kid, but we were all indestructable then. A few years on a motorcycle put THAT myth to rest.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

daArch said:


> The ladder with the fat guy at the bottom, could be replaced by a ladder with a roof hook.


Wouldn't that be just as uncomfortable for him? I thought a hammock would have been better.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Sometimes a lift is impractical due to limited access. We've all been there.
Having plenty of rope(life line), a rope grab, and a harness with a lanyard that has roll out protection, will at least provide personal safety when faced with these challenges. These guys are begging for an OSHA citation, and a cracked melon!.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Sometimes a lift is impractical due to limited access. We've all been there.
> Having plenty of rope(life line), a rope grab, and a harness with a lanyard that has roll out protection, will at least provide personal safety when faced with these challenges. These guys are begging for an OSHA citation, and a cracked melon!.


Nice point CA funny how no one else even mentioned those options, like I said they only one I had issue with is the pivot one in which it looked as if a 40' might get it.
The harness would of been an added safety measure for some of the roof work indeed. We have used them a few time when we had odd peaks above peaks and had to walk the steep pitches to get to them...


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

clammer said:


> Had a 60 footer delivered today around $1000


Now you need to rent a machine just to move the ladder around.

:thumbup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Wasn't there a song called Ladder moves, or something like that? Mist Coat you know disco, what's your take?


Nah! No disco since I bumped with that big fat woman 
The only ladder I know is: Ladder in my tights; Amy Studt :w00t:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Clammer.. how much does that weigh? I have a 40' aluminum and it is 85.5lbs. I can't imagine how much that weighs.. better than 150lbs I am sure


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

clammer said:


> Had a 60 footer delivered today around $1000


:help::blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just got my biggest ladder, 40', got it at the "box store" on clearance for 200 bucks 
Louisville Ladder


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a 60' Werner ladder & its a beast! We all hate the damm thing, but when you need it, _you need it. _It takes three guys to lift it. The last time we used it the ground was a _little_ soft. It sank to the first rung!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Click here...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, I think that _most _of us have done some questionable things ladder wise when we were starting out. I would think that it was not for a lack of wanting to do things safe. We just did not know any better. Thats why places like this are great! We can learn from other contractors. Sites like this and my membership in the PDCA have tought me so much I can't begin to count the savings. 

Just a few of my own....

Oh, and the ladders on the roof both have roofer jacks and a plank holding them in place.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

I am sure he is talking about a 60' boom.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Gotta love the 60'. I only had to use one one time, and it was not fun. I got the honor of being the guy who got to push the ladder vertical while my boss stood on the bottom rung to keep it from kicking out. Then I got to move it back and forth across the peak by myself for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

I remember one time in the 80's we had a 60' fully extended and I was on the 2nd to last rung on the top painting a peak with someone hanging out the attic window holding my belt buckle for piece of mind...I also had 2 broken ribs at the time........it's sounds kind of foolish now :blink:....man was I stoopid


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My dumbest ladder move was backing the pickup truck (2wd) on beach sand up to a peak to a little more height by putting the 32' on the tail gate. truck got stuck, buried up to the rear axle in sand since I could not find enough plywood sheets to get were I needed to go. Only got an extra 18" of height or so. Had to stand on my tip toes on the top rung to get the peak of the Victorian Cottage. You know it is not safe when you hear the roofers on the cottage next door say "Look at that guy". For the record, I would not do it again and I never have and never would make an employee do that.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

My dumbest ladder move was the first one...


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

my dumbest ladder move luckily happened 5' from ground. My foot slipped through the rung and I went down with the quickness. No injuries except for my pride.:yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> my dumbest ladder move luckily happened 5' from ground. My foot slipped through the rung and I went down with the quickness. No injuries except for my pride.:yes:


I funbled my 6' years ago. I had the leg of the ladder slip through the vent whole in the floor. A little spilled paint and a lot of ribbing.


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

Last Craftsman said:


> Now you need to rent a machine just to move the ladder around.
> 
> :thumbup:


Sorry $1000 for a 60 foot lift rental with insurance,dilevery and pickup I'm having a hard time posting pic's here.But if you check out my next project pics you can see one of my guys using it today.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn, I wish I wish I had taken a picture of 'What Not To Do" - that we did.

I'm sure I've confessed this before here. We split a 16 footer and lashed one section (with sash cord) to the top of the 40 footer - I think we had a three, or maybe four rung overlap. A brain cell or two is saying that contraption was then placed in the bed of a pick-up, but my denial mode is saying "NO WAY WE DID THAT"

I do remember we sent the tallest/lightest crew member up to reach what needed to be reached. 

It's funny how at the time we all looked at what we planned and how we executed and decided we were being REAL safe and careful. AND because we all lived through it, our outrageous solution was proved right, just, and safe.

DAMN, I wish I was 30 and infallible again.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

An old-timer I used to work with used to be able to borrow a ladder truck for church steeples back in the day. After that stopped, they tied a 32 and 28 together.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Just got my biggest ladder, 40', got it at the "box store" on clearance for 200 bucks
> Louisville Ladder


good luck with a clearance 40'


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Do any of you guys remember the monkey rung ladders?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Are you talking wood?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep. Wood and round rungs. Talk about sore feet.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Bender said:


> Yep. Wood and round rungs. Talk about sore feet.


Thats about all my dad had, heavy, and you never knew when they were too old.I think he still has most of them rotting away on his site somewhere.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Did he have the old finger joint planks as well? Those were spooky.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Bender said:


> Did he have the old finger joint planks as well? Those were spooky.


Yeah, he did, I haven't thought about them is so long.He did take really good care of his tools though.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I remember those being kind of springy, and fun.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

One thing I did hate he had was a set of ladder jacks made of steel, they would pinch your fingers big time.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Funny how the guy that started this thread never came back


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Funny how the guy that started this thread never came back


Ya think he will still post these pictures?

I think this was a good thread for the most part and I hope it helps someone think next time they get ready to use a ladder!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

RCP said:


> Ya think he will still post these pictures?
> 
> I think this was a good thread for the most part and I hope it helps someone think next time they get ready to use a ladder!


I do too. I think it was one of the best threads we have had for helping people see, and think about how to approach working on different homes. One size does not fit all. When you go out to bid a house, one of the first things that should be on your mind is accesibility, what will be needed to do the job safe and then you wont be trying to cut corners if you get the job.I think this is what happen to this guy, he wanted to save time, and at the last min, so threw together a last min plan to use pivots.Like some said the other things were not that bad, but I'm sure the Pivots company would have a heart attack it they saw that.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

My old Dad had wooden trebles, they were real heavy and three times as heavy when they got rained on.
Bad, bad things.

Most of us here who have said to the OP about "you shouldn't get your men to do such daft ladder moves" - only say it because we are probably guilty of doing the very same in the past and don't want to see another painter have a 5hit-cart :thumbsup:

My Dad came off two single ladders he rigged up to make a double by lashing them together at a football ground (soccer to you folks) he was painting in the '70s - FYI TU it was Gillingham FC. Andy Nelson was the Manager at the time. What a team...! I digress!
The rope failed, he fell and nearly broke his back.
That's why I say no to stoopid moves :no::yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

That's why I say no to stoopid moves :no::yes:[/quote]


I hear you on that! About 20 years ago I was young and cocky. I would walk around on the plank setup like it was nothing. I had been painting for five years and thought I knew everything.....

Well I took a 2 1/2 story fall. I was looking at the siding I was working on and not looking at my feet when I was walking on it and just walked off! On my way down I hit a couple of other ladders knocking them into the setup I just walked off and in all came crashing down around me. 

My father was working on the front of the house, heard the roar of the ladders crashing and came running around expecting the worst. I missed the concrete stairs to the basement, missed the picket railing around it and fell on my side into a 7'x5' freshly planted flower bed. My back was up against a steel plate rabbbit decoration with its two pointy ears sticking up!

I was lucky. Did not break any bones but had a _huge _bruse on my entire thigh. A few of the keys in my pocket were even bent from the impact.

The entire experience has tought me the value of safe work practices. It was a lession I needed to learn and I can look back on it now and see how it made me a better/safer contractor. 

Every spring when we start our exteriors I go over all the equipment and inspect for servceability and replace if needed. Then the crew and I talk about ladder safety before we set up our first ladder for the year. I let them know what is expected from me and that I will not tolerate unsafe work practices. I also relate the story of my fall to any new members of our team.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Every spring when we start our exteriors I go over all the equipment and inspect for servceability and replace if needed. Then the crew and I talk about ladder safety before we set up our first ladder for the year. I let them know what is expected from me and that I will not tolerate unsafe work practices. I also relate the story of my fall to any new members of our team.


Excellent advice!
Here is a link that has some good guidelines for a safety talk.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Se this is what I'm saying, when we talk we learn new stuff, don't take it lightly.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> That's why I say no to stoopid moves :no::yes:
> 
> 
> I hear you on that! About 20 years ago I was young and cocky. I would walk around on the plank setup like it was nothing. I had been painting for five years and thought I knew everything.....
> ...



sounds like tho it was just your issue with walking off the plank and not a bad setup correct? what would do different other than pay attention to the end of the plank?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

The setup up was just fine. Two 24's, jacks and a #2 man 20' plank. I was just cocky and careless and just walked off the end of the plank. In that case, situational awareness is what I needed. 

I told the story with some embaressment, only so that others might learn from my mistake. Thats why I cringe when I see pictures posted like the OP. I hope he comes back. The _best _way to learn is from other peoples mistakes....


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

RCP said:


> Ya think he will still post these pictures?



Can't wait! :laughing: :lol: :laughing: :lol: :laughing: :lol:


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

ProWallGuy said:


> RING RING!
> 
> Hello?
> 
> ...


i was thinking the SAME thing.
I wonder if the money saved not renting a lift, as opposed to Jerry-rigging several ladders together as "safely" as possible was worth it?


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Schmidt & Co.,

Man, glad you managed to survive that. Often inches mean life and death while working at height. An inch to the left could mean falling onto spearhead railings or in your case a flower bed. Thankful or what?!!!

I take my hat off to you for checking your equipment each new season too, and explaining work practices to your crew. It saves a lot of headaches (hopefully) and probably lawsuits too.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

MAK-Deco said:


> it is actually legal here in the states again and a bar in downtown chicago serves it up right with the sugar cube and all!!


Are you talking about Absinthe?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

1977corey said:


> Are you talking about Absinthe?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Caulky (Jun 20, 2009)

Well maybe I should have titled this thread craziest moves, or most stupid moves. 

I can understand the concerns many of you have with these pics. I also would never attempt the pivot setup on the chimney. I guess you would have to know my father to understand our reasons for letting him go through with that. It defiantly was not a safe enough setup. But if there was a man for the job it was him. And no, I too would never make an employee do anything close to that. I know what their limits are, as I know my own. A cherry picker is definately the way to go on 8 out 10 of the moves you question. But like I said, I do enjoy the challenge.

That being said, I don't think there is much wrong with the other moves. I appreciate the comments, and am glad some of you shared pics of your own. Here's one more... yes I do use a drop if the pitch isn't too great :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Uncle Caulky said:


> Well maybe I should have titled this thread craziest moves, or most stupid moves.
> 
> I can understand the concerns many of you have with these pics. I also would never attempt the pivot setup on the chimney. I guess you would have to know my father to understand our reasons for letting him go through with that. It defiantly was not a safe enough setup. But if there was a man for the job it was him. And no, I too would never make an employee do anything close to that. I know what their limits are, as I know my own. A cherry picker is definately the way to go on 8 out 10 of the moves you question. But like I said, I do enjoy the challenge.
> 
> That being said, I don't think there is much wrong with the other moves. I appreciate the comments, and am glad some of you shared pics of your own. Here's one more... yes I do use a drop if the pitch isn't too great :thumbsup:


 
Good setup. I like that you have the (boots?) for the ladder pivot, I have them myself....


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

U. Caulky,
Do those things really grip like Sh** to a blanket? 
I would be loathed to trust them, but we haven't got anything like that in the UK, meaning I have no experience with them, so probably my comment about "trusting them" may be unjustified.
May be a good thing to get in over here if they hold tight that well :thumbsup:


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

Uncle Caulky said:


> Well maybe I should have titled this thread craziest moves, or most stupid moves.
> 
> I can understand the concerns many of you have with these pics. I also would never attempt the pivot setup on the chimney. I guess you would have to know my father to understand our reasons for letting him go through with that. It defiantly was not a safe enough setup. But if there was a man for the job it was him. And no, I too would never make an employee do anything close to that. I know what their limits are, as I know my own. A cherry picker is definately the way to go on 8 out 10 of the moves you question. But like I said, I do enjoy the challenge.
> 
> That being said, I don't think there is much wrong with the other moves. I appreciate the comments, and am glad some of you shared pics of your own. Here's one more... yes I do use a drop if the pitch isn't too great :thumbsup:


Welcome back, and thanks for making me not question my own sanity


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Those pivots are money well spent.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> U. Caulky,
> Do those things really grip like Sh** to a blanket?
> I would be loathed to trust them, but we haven't got anything like that in the UK, meaning I have no experience with them, so probably my comment about "trusting them" may be unjustified.
> May be a good thing to get in over here if they hold tight that well :thumbsup:


They do grip to a point. The OP is using the "shoes" that nail into the roof in this photo. They are the yellow things at the bottom of the pivots.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Glad you came back Uncle Caulky!


----------



## Uncle Caulky (Jun 20, 2009)

mistcoat said:


> U. Caulky,
> Do those things really grip like Sh** to a blanket?
> I would be loathed to trust them, but we haven't got anything like that in the UK, meaning I have no experience with them, so probably my comment about "trusting them" may be unjustified.
> May be a good thing to get in over here if they hold tight that well :thumbsup:


The pivots do grip really well. They have a rubbery tread that runs along the whole base (any part that will be on the "ground" surface.) 

In the last pic I posted the pitch was just too much to trust the Pivot alone. The yellow supports behind the pivots are "Roof Boots" which are made by the same company. They are metal -- you nail them into the roof. They are made to fit the pivots, and also work well with a wooden plank. Using just a ladder on them is a bit difficult.

If you think you could put them to good use, I definitely recommend getting one.

Here's a link: http://www.provisiontools.com/


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Almost all of our roofs are made with either slate or solid tiles.


----------



## Uncle Caulky (Jun 20, 2009)

TooledUp said:


> Almost all of our roofs are made with either slate or solid tiles.


 Yea guess you're not gonna get much use out of these there. Can't really shoot a ladder of that huh.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Uncle Caulky said:


> Yea guess you're not gonna get much use out of these there. Can't really shoot a ladder of that huh.


After TU's post, Cheers anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> Almost all of our roofs are made with either slate or solid tiles.


They are a solid tool in a stairway too.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I can see where they might still have their uses in other places. I'll remember them if an occasion pops up :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

They are great, I use them all the time.the one thing you have to watch out for on a roof is not pushing a laterial force because they will slip if you do, and when you set your ladder on them, make sure you don't put it to far back. I use them mostly on the roof to set my paint on a level surface.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

My bum cannot stand too much movement at my age fella's. So I may just stick with scaffolding or a Genie boom etc.

Ta, anyway!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> My bum cannot stand too much movement at my age fella's. So I may just stick with scaffolding or a Genie boom etc.
> 
> Ta, anyway!


Got to stop using that rought butt w...


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Got to stop using that rought butt w...


 :w00t:


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow,one thing is for sure that takes some major balls to climb that last 16'!


----------

